
Advice from the Road - 7 Tips for Traveling - tswicegood
http://bracken.wordpress.com/2013/03/30/advice-from-the-road/
======
mjmahone17
This advice seems catered for consultants or others who take 1-2 day trips
with a fairly high frequency. That being said, I think overpacking is
definitely the biggest issue with. Nwbie travellers: I remember bringing a
rollerbag for an overnight trip, in addition to a stuffed backpack, and all it
led to was me having a clean set of clothes and unworn shoes when I got home,
and getting stuck in the T's revolving exit door.

